# Replacing a volvo md7



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

I may be in a position where I need to replace an md7. I am trying to find numbers to budget with but am not having much luck finding prices for engines. I have read that the Yanmar 2GM will drop right in but cannot find any prices for new or rebuilt ones. Are md7s still being rebuilt? From what I have gathered the yanmar is a better engine but I am still open to options.

Can anyone give me a number to work with as far as the price of the engine? New vs rebuilt and what not.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a Volvo MD17-C. I've replaced a few parts on it and found that they've been over priced. It's not worn out yet, but I'm replacing it before we head out in five years. I was talking with the folks over at Beta Marine and they were very helpful with information on sizing etc. You do come across used Volvo engines on places like craigslist and marine salvage places, but you still have the same problem with expensive repair parts when you have to fix it.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

I have not heard of the MD7... is it an MD17 ?

I have got an MD17c. It's a good motor, but the cost of spare parts are savage, truly savage.
Rebuilding such a motor is likely to be very expensive indeed, even if you do it yourself.

I rebuilt the top end about a decade ago and it cost me about £1500, and we did it ourselves. It would have cost about another £600 if I had not been able to find Mahle oversizes.

Exhaust manifold was £1300, if you were mad enough to try to source a new one.

All prices were 1997.

The Beta Marine is a good motor.... Kubota based.

It will be my next motor. It turns the prop the other way from the Volvo though, and means a new prop.


----------



## Danjcon (Oct 23, 2007)

The MD7 is an older engine. I have an MD6A. I just got a quote for a Yanmar 2YM15 for around $6200 just for the engine and other needed equipment, but that does not include any installation. I need to set up a time for the guy to see the boat to estimate that damage. My engine is 35 years old, and although it was running, there was backpressure, black smoke in the engine compartment, a defective starter/generator, possibly the need to rebuild at least the injectors, it also needed a new muffler and exhaust system. I was looking at thousands just for that. Even though it is a good old boat, I felt I need the peace of mind for the next ten or more years of cruising the Chesapeake.


----------



## edohowe (May 10, 2007)

About $6K for the Yanmar 2Gm and $5-6K to install by a good yard


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am in the process of taking my MD7A out to rebuild it. I would like to convert it to a fresh water cooling system. The engine starts fine but I dont think it was flushed after being hauled out as to the water pump functioning but no water coming out. anyone know if there is some kind of additional mechanical water pump to be added to pump raw water through the heat exchanger?

Jeff


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

i know motors are not cheap, but damn. if i have to repower i am going to a kubota dealer and buy a motor. it has to be less than 6 k, then install it my self. i can figure it out


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Yanmars are nice engines -- I've owned two and it would be hard to switch. But if I were in the market for a 2GM-sized diesel, I'd seriously consider Betamarine's Beta 16 (BZ602):

Beta Marine US Ltd. Distributors for Kubota based marine diesel engines and generators for sailboats, yachts and trawler boats.

When comparison shopping, make sure you are comparing apples to apples, e.g. don't compare the price of a "bobtail" engine (without transmission) to a complete installation (transmission, mounts, panel, etc). The Betamarine packages are full-up.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

john just out of curiosity how much is the beta 16 cost ?


----------



## drynoc (Jul 17, 2001)

*It will work*

I was able to replace a MD7A with a 2GM20F without having to alter the boat: they both use the same footprint. I paid about $6K for the engine, paid someone to put it in place and align it, and then finished the installation myself.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

scottyt said:


> john just out of curiosity how much is the beta 16 cost ?


Scotty,

Not sure. I got some Beta quotes early last year (not for my sailboat, for a motorboat project) but they were for a larger engine than the 16. Compared to the comparable Yanmar, they were a bit less expensive and had in my view some desirable features absent on the Yanmar.


----------



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

Ouch ouch ouch... It does not look like Yanmar makes the 2GM motor and instead have a YM model with better emissions and less horsepower... I figured around 7k for an engine but 5-6k to install it seems pretty steep.

Are there good sources for rebuild kits for the md7a? I see people complaining that spare parts are getting rare and very expensive for the md7 and other older volvo models.

Hopefully I can nurse it along for a few years. Do Volvos respond well to soothing words?


----------



## dsmylie (Feb 23, 2006)

I had a non-running Volvo MD11C. I replaced it with a new Yanmar 3YM30 and did the installation myself. When researching re-powering I found a guy in Wisconsin who sold rebuilt Volvo's and IIRC he had some Yanmars as well. I will try and find the link. IIRC he was located in Racine(sp) WI.

David


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

Mastery Engine Service in St. Pete is the closest to you. They are the southern distributor for Yanmar. Years ago I did my first engine install and it was not so difficult. I went from a 2 cyl 23hp Volvo to a 4 cyl 65 hp turbo diesel. The installation instructions are very simple to understand and no exotic tools are needed. Mastery is very helpful with customer support.


----------



## dsmylie (Feb 23, 2006)

funsailthekeys said:


> Mastery Engine Service in St. Pete is the closest to you. They are the southern distributor for Yanmar. Years ago I did my first engine install and it was not so difficult. I went from a 2 cyl 23hp Volvo to a 4 cyl 65 hp turbo diesel. The installation instructions are very simple to understand and no exotic tools are needed. Mastery is very helpful with customer support.


I concur. That is where I bought mine. and they were great


----------

